# Japfest 2014 whos going?



## Power Maxed

Whos going to Japfest this year?

We are going, its our first year, we have a stand in the main paddock.

Kind regards,

Wayne


----------



## Mani

I'm going !! i've already started to prep the car even its still a few months away.

hope to see you there.


----------



## Power Maxed

Come over and say hello 

Japfest is this Saturday by the way?


----------



## corno

Power Maxed said:


> Come over and say hello
> 
> Japfest is this Saturday by the way?


I'll keep my eyes on the look out for you as a fellow Worcestershire local :thumb:


----------

